# 10-12 Late Pics.



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for the late pics., been under the weather. Post was BEFORE THE STORM. Had 4 fish right at 20 inches and 13 total. Redfish under every light and caught 20 or more and kept one for the smoker. Will be enjoyed tonight with the game. Only got to go for about two hours before the lightning started.​


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Smoked redfish? Never tried it... Tell me more.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet catch


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*???*



Prince Caspian said:


> Smoked redfish? Never tried it... Tell me more.


I'd like to know also!


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mouth waters seeing the pics. haha Nice catch!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I use Johnny Frenchs recipe for brine and soaked the redfish fillets over night in the refrig. (those are redfish on the half shell) It took about 2 1/2 hours to smoke them. I was using a Mr Smoker and charcol and a pecan log about 12 inches long, that had been soaked in water. Heres johnnys recipe and allways leave the scales on and smoke scales against the heat.

French’s Un-Briny Brine 

1 cup water 
1 cup white cooking wine 
1 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 cup lemon juice 
2 cups brown sugar 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 teaspoon Tabasco sauce 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes 

Mix until sugar dissolves. Makes enough to brine 5 pounds of filets. If desired, substitute kosher salt or pickling salt for half the sugar. Do NOT use iodized salt. 
Redfish, pompano and even mullet work well with this recipe.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting! It sounds really good. I'll definitely add it to the must try list.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

gosh i miss smoking salmon i caught back in chicago...gotta try this! thanks


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the report, the photos and the recipe. :thumbup:


----------

